
From Bash to Zsh to Fish - tosh
https://medium.com/almoullim/from-bash-to-zsh-to-fish-e432f1e1b9f8
======
dcchambers
I want to love Fish, or ZSH, or anything other than Bash. And I've spent some
time learning how to be productive in Fish - but I keep coming back to one
problem:

Bash is everywhere. Every Linux/ _nix server I SSH to, every friend 's Mac or
Linux machine I troubleshoot, and now even Windows. I spend my whole work day
in a terminal, or at least it feels like it, but I'm often logged into remote
stuff. I can't get myself to really commit 100% to using Fish when I _know*
I'm going to have to keep my Bash skills and knowledge fresh because I simply
can't stop using it.

I know I can install Fish (Or ZSH, KSH, etc) on everything, but the fact that
I can't assume it is there makes it cumbersome to write
scripts/configuration/documentation that can be used across a range of
devices, servers, OSes, etc.

Every time I fire up a Fish shell I really, _really_ enjoy using it. I just
can't figure out how to accept it as my "primary" shell. And I feel like until
I can do that, I can't take full advantage of it.

